# Mud Daubers - Effective Trapping Solutions?



## learnt (May 19, 2019)

*
I know someone here is familiar with these pesky little guys...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mud_dauber

I live in an area with lots of new construction and fresh sources of mud available for the building of nests... So, I'm curious if anyone has found an effective solution for trapping or keeping dirt daubers at bay (besides limiting mud accessibility).

*What are your methods for trapping mud daubers? Are there any other solutions you've used?*

There's a product available for sale called 'TrapStik' (link: https://www.amazon.com/RESCUE-Toxic-Trapstik-Daubers-Carpenter/dp/B078HSHQR3; ) Curious if any TLF users have had success with these...


----------



## mdarren (Aug 13, 2018)

Haven't used them against mud daubers however I can attest to their effectiveness against bald-faced hornets. Had a nest the size of a volleyball in one of our trees, which we had removed, but there were still a ton lingering around. Deployed two of the TrapStik's and within 72 hours was absolutely shocked at the number which were caught. So much so that I ended up replacing those two to finish off the job. Pretty effective for $10. Stocked up on some extras to have them on hand in case I need them during the remainder of the season.


----------

